# Smokehouse Piping



## pappapig

I know galvanized is a no no for most applications. Just wondering if galvanized stove pipe is ok for connecting a firebox to a smokehouse for cold smoking.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## shoneyboy

I would NOT use it......It is still burning off the zinc and carrying it up to your food.....Where it will contaminate your food and have the potential of making you sick......ShoneyBoy


----------



## pappapig

Any other suggestions? Seems like all I can find within reason is galvanized.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jrod62

What are you using to produce the smoke ?
Here a link to how some of us using the AMNPS did it.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox


----------



## linguica

The zinc coating of galvanized pipe melts and becomes airborne at about 620 deg  Just not safe.


----------



## pappapig

Jrod, I'll be using a wood fire, this will be the piping for the smoke to cool on the way to the smokehouse. Thanks everyone for your input.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak

They make "black stove pipe"... agreed, it is more expensive but usually a one time purchase....  and a heavier wall construction...  An example below....  Dave

http://emberline.com/black_stove_pipe.htm


----------



## linguica

How about terracotta sewer pipe.Maybe a trench lined with 8x16x2 cinder block cap bricks. Alton Brown used the expandable aluminum tubing for dryer exhausts in "Scrap Iron Chef"


----------



## shoneyboy

Pappapig, Where are you located? What size does it need to be? What about double wall vent pipe ? The inner liner is aluminum....... You should be able to find it at your local hardware store, like Home Depot or Lowes…..


----------



## pappapig

Upstate South Carolina, thanks for the ideas guys. I guess I'm too cheap to have looked at those at first. I have a metal guy connection. I may walk the yard and check it out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bobfelts

So aren't the elbows and flex galvanized?


----------



## baja traveler

When I built a separate fire box so I could cold smoke, I used aluminum 4" vent elbows and tubing from Home Depot - no coatings of any kind to worry about, and the thin wall aluminum transfers heat away from the smoke really nicely.


----------



## pappapig

Thanks for the advice baja, I hit home depots site and the had plenty of choices, and cheap too!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

